# What Kind Of Shampoo Is Best



## malteseluvr (Oct 16, 2006)

What type of shampoo is best for dogs?
Does every breed have a certian shampoo that is best for their coat? 
THANKS


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

With a Maltese, I would get a whitening shampoo. I really like Pearlyt. It smells good and does a great job


----------



## malteseluvr (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks so much!


----------



## rmangers22 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have had Lhasa apsos and cockapoos, and I have never used dog shampoo on them. I have heard so many people that have had dogs w/ skin problems. This may not be a solutoin for everyone but I have always used baby shampoo. YOu can really clean their faces well too since it doesn't burn their eyes.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Be aware that baby shampoo is actually very harsh on a dogs coat, it can damage the PH levels drastically. I used to use it all the time, and then was talking to a groomer who about flipped. 

They do make dog shampoo that is tear-free, which I really like.


----------



## mrbingley (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had great luck with 8 in 1 Pro Grooming shampoo as well as Tropiclean shampoos.


----------

